# S Line Query.



## Nigel Tend (Mar 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me have looked on the TT forum website and i'm confused the TT i have bought appears according to my insurance company to be an S Line version however, according to comments on this website they were only made in Red or silver and mine is black. It has all the s line bits such as 225bhp full leather full alloy gear knob honeycombe rear valance 18'' alloys bose 6 cd changer etc, however no badges at all is that normal?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

s-lines came out in 2002 so 51 - 02 and possibly 52?

extras inc special paint - misano red / avus silver but other colours could be specced

leather handbrake - alloy gear knob - xenons - tianium headlight inserts - s-line badges - 18in alloys - lower suspension - to name a few if i can remeber from mine

the honey combe valance is a mod assed by last owner they are from the much later V6 or QS

hope that helps


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

have a look here

viewtopic.php?t=8302


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Facelift cars had the same spec as an S-Line, but they only came in Misano Red or Avus Silver

A brief history at below link

viewtopic.php?t=8302


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Nigel Tend (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks very much. Thats very helpfull.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

